# Wife does not want a ZTR!



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

The ZTR is too rough a ride. It does not matter if it has IS, a ZTR is not an option... I stood there and watched my wife climb on an X485 Limited (or was it Special Edition?). Big mistake. We then went to the local JD dealer and drove some of the different tractor models that have power steering. I think, hope, this is the way we will be going. I was impressed with the ease of operation. I tried an LX and it was a night and day difference.

As I previously posted, we like to buy new, locally and from a dealer. The options are JD, Husqvarna, Ariens, Ferris, Snapper and Simplicity.

Any input on other tractor options with power steering? Nothing will happen fast. The Sabre is greased and running fine.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't think the ride will be much different between a ZTR and the X machine. Neither have suspension and will ride like an old lumber wagon. They do make suspension seats for ZTR's but think they run about $400, not sure on the price but they are expensive. The ZTR's at the JD dealer is supposed to mow at up to 10MPH so your time savings would be great, mowing at 10 mph and staying on the machine would be a task!!! If you are planning on doing anything other than mowing then the tractor is what you need, the ZTR's aren't made for pulling trailers etc. Just my nickles worth!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

4acres if you are looking at the X series, then you may not be interested in the prestige.. but for what its worth, i opted to go for the power sterring option on my prestige and it makes a huge difference.. i thought it would be a waste.. but it makes backing up w/a trailer a lot easier something i did not expect.. 

my toro did not have power steering and i thuoght it was a goofy option.. but for moving around at slow speeds and if you are gonna snow throw.. i think the power steering is a great option.


I always wondered about a ZTR being bumpy.. if i mowed at 8 mph on my bumpy lawn.. id need a seatbelt..


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I did see a ZTR that had springs on the front but darned if I can remember....sorry. I don't know if that would make enough of a difference or not.:truth: My front yard is pretty smooth so it would be no problem, the back is a whole new story. I would get beat to death. Matter of fact I am headed out that way to do some weed wacking here pretty quick. Busy day!outta here


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

The ZTR with the springs are Ferris. They are owned by Simplicity, er I mean Briggs.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

treed is right here is a link.Simplicity ZTR with spings


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

That is the one!!!!! I was thinking Gravley. Thanks Jody.


----------

